# Sale!!!



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There must be a sale on of no entry signs... they are everywhere now, not that it makes any difference to the driver.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> There must be a sale on of no entry signs... they are everywhere now, not that it makes any difference to the driver.
> 
> Maiden


Made me laugh out loud, we were discussing this very subject today, one way streets except for when it is more convenient to go the other way, or you are a donkey cart, or a police van, or delivering water or.............. Having said that we don't have many no entry signs in Hurghada, maybe you've got them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Made me laugh out loud, we were discussing this very subject today, one way streets except for when it is more convenient to go the other way, or you are a donkey cart, or a police van, or delivering water or.............. Having said that we don't have many no entry signs in Hurghada, maybe you've got them.



Helen, these are new signs lol no second hand stuff for the capital city.

I used to live above a major police station on a one way street, the motorists just drove what ever way the wanted regardless of police presence.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally, something I can say they have actually managed to get right in Sharm. Almost all roads are the huge big roads, so driving the wrong way would really be horribly dangerous, and you really don't find people doing it often... and as far as I have heard police do monitor and punish such offenses. We also get regular speed traps and license checks too  Anything for money!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Finally, something I can say they have actually managed to get right in Sharm. Almost all roads are the huge big roads, so driving the wrong way would really be horribly dangerous, and you really don't find people doing it often... and as far as I have heard police do monitor and punish such offenses. We also get regular speed traps and license checks too  Anything for money!!!




I saw traffic cameras downtown.. don't know if they are wired up 
I overlook the 6 October Bridge and I see daily cars being reversed up the slip road.
The police are always there but it doesn't stop them.
Must say the police are really good to me.. when I come out of my building and I want to cross the road they stop the traffic or they take me across and the price.. a smile.. 

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I saw traffic cameras downtown.. don't know if they are wired up
> I overlook the 6 October Bridge and I see daily cars being reversed up the slip road.
> The police are always there but it doesn't stop them.
> Must say the police are really good to me.. when I come out of my building and I want to cross the road they stop the traffic or they take me across and the price.. a smile..
> ...


Aw, police can be friendly people 

Whenever I travel on the bus with them they always play with my daughter. One particular officer gave her (albeit temporarily) his hat to play with, then repeatedly played this little cartoon video on his phone, and didn't get tired of her "tenni, tenni, tenni"! Lol. Even though the vid was around 30 seconds and he played it repeatedly for around 15 minutes!!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The fine for driving a street in the wrong direction is LE1500 and a month jail! Maybe a lot of people don't know it. But they will get the bill when they renew their car license! Maybe the jail you can escape, but the fine has to be paid! This can add up if you renew your license every 3 years! 

So it is possible that every time someone is going in the wrong direction and a police man sees it, he will/can write the license plate number, and you only will know when you are renewing the license.


----------

